# Any here familiar with the 1833 Confession



## Dachaser (Sep 28, 2017)

Is this similar to the 1689 baptist Confession then?


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Sep 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Is this similar to the 1689 baptist Confession then?


a quick google search should help you with you simple question.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 28, 2017)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> a quick google search should help you with you simple question.


I was surprised that Confession even existed, as a fellow Baptist of mine is following that one.


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Sep 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> I was surprised that Confession even existed, as a fellow Baptist of mine is following that one.


 cool, I guess?


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 28, 2017)

Doulos McKenzie said:


> cool, I guess?


Yes, as there are more than just the Westminster 1647 or the Baptist 1689 Confessions, but those were the main 2 that I was aware of until now.


----------



## Doulos McKenzie (Sep 28, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Yes, as there are more than just the Westminster 1647 or the Baptist 1689 Confessions, but those were the main 2 that I was aware of until now.


really


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 28, 2017)

I never attended a Reformed or a Confessing Church, and just found out about the other various Confessions while exploring more into reformed theology when I came out of my Pentecostal past.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 29, 2017)

The 1644 1st London Baptist Confession preceeded the latter one. 
For a good look and comparison between the two Richard Belcher wrote a small booklet on it. 
https://graceandtruthbooks.com/prod...tury-particular-baptist-confessions-of-faith/

The Confession has a history. The independent Churches needed to separate themselves from AnaBaptist theology without separating from anti paedobaptism.


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 30, 2017)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> The 1644 1st London Baptist Confession preceeded the latter one.
> For a good look and comparison between the two Richard Belcher wrote a small booklet on it.
> https://graceandtruthbooks.com/prod...tury-particular-baptist-confessions-of-faith/
> 
> The Confession has a history. The independent Churches needed to separate themselves from AnaBaptist theology without separating from anti paedobaptism.


Did the Baptists get together to forge their 1689 Confession for the same reason though?


----------



## Herald (Sep 30, 2017)

Dachaser said:


> Did the Baptists get together to forge their 1689 Confession for the same reason though?


Here is a link to the preamble to the 1689 Second London Baptist Confession of Faith: Preamble to the 1689 LBC

17th century English Calvinistic Baptists felt compelled to write a more comprehensive confession than the 1644/46 Confession, as a means of explaining their points of agreement and disagreement with Presbyterians. The Baptist believed that they were being confused with the Anabaptists and wanted to distance themselves from that sects beliefs. Here is the opening paragraph of the preamble:



> It is now many years since divers of us (with other sober Christians then living, and walking in the way of the Lord, that we profess) did conceive ourselves to be under a necessity of publishing a Confession, of our Faith, for the information and satisfaction of those that did not thoroughly understand what our principles were, or had entertained prejudices against our profession, by reason of the strange representation of them by some men of note who had taken very wrong measures, and accordingly led others into misapprehension of us and them. And this was first put forth about the year 1643, in the name of seven congregations then gathered in London; since which time divers impressions thereof have been dispersed abroad, and our end proposed in good measure answered, inasmuch as many (and some of those men eminent both for piety and learning) were thereby satisfied that we were no way guilty of those heterodoxies and fundamental errors which had too frequently been charged upon us without ground or occasion given on our part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 2, 2017)

Herald said:


> Here is a link to the preamble to the 1689 Second London Baptist Confession of Faith: Preamble to the 1689 LBC
> 
> 17th century English Calvinistic Baptists felt compelled to write a more comprehensive confession than the 1644/46 Confession, as a means of explaining their points of agreement and disagreement with Presbyterians. The Baptist believed that they were being confused with the Anabaptists and wanted to distance themselves from that sects beliefs. Here is the opening paragraph of the preamble:


So they wanted to express themselves as holding to Covenant theology, but not exactly as the Presbyterians would tend to view it as being in the bible?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry guys, I have been away for a bit for some health reasons. The Original post was concerning a Baptist Confession. In 1742 Baptists in America put together the Philadelphia Confession of Faith. If you want a good resource on Baptist Confessions you can get a copy of William Lumpkin's book for cheap on Amazon right now. 
https://www.amazon.com/Baptist-Confessions-Faith-William-Lumpkin/dp/081700016X

Concerning the New Hampshire Confession here is a little blurb from Tom Nettles on it. 
http://founders.org/2014/07/17/the-new-hampshire-confession/


----------



## Dachaser (Oct 10, 2017)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Sorry guys, I have been away for a bit for some health reasons. The Original post was concerning a Baptist Confession. In 1742 Baptists in America put together the Philadelphia Confession of Faith. If you want a good resource on Baptist Confessions you can get a copy of William Lumpkin's book for cheap on Amazon right now.
> https://www.amazon.com/Baptist-Confessions-Faith-William-Lumpkin/dp/081700016X
> 
> Concerning the New Hampshire Confession here is a little blurb from Tom Nettles on it.
> http://founders.org/2014/07/17/the-new-hampshire-confession/


This Confession seems to written at an easier to grasp level than the 1689 one, would both be seen as being acceptable to hold with/to for a Confession of faith?


----------

